# Wanting to Lose Weight



## sitthetrot (May 10, 2015)

I have been wanting to lose weight for probably over a year now. I have tried multiple times to start dieting but have never found myself to have the motivation or consistency to lose the weight I have. My goal is to lose 15-20 pounds.

I am in my early teens, around 5'2, and I weigh 142.5 lb. Many people have told me I'll just grow into my body shape and losing weight is unnecessary, but it's becoming an issue. I don't like people watching me ride because everyone else around me is somewhat skinny. Plus I have been feeling like I'm unattractive.

My main problem is I don't know where to start or what exercise to do. I have no idea what I should be eating to help or anything. It would be amazing if any of you could help me out and give me some tips and information.


----------



## kelseyannxo (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm not going to tell you to watch your carbs / fat / protein / calories at such a young age because you ARE still growing, and if you strictly diet, you will screw up your metabolism. (Take it from someone who went through it for years and years after strict diets.)

You can always go on a "fad" diet, which is a temporary extreme diet that will help cut your weight, but it is not sustainable and in most cases, people end up gaining back more weight than they originally had. I would not recommend a fad diet. (i.e, Atkins, Jenny Craig, Beach Body, etc.)

You have to learn to change your lifestyle around completely. This means you have to teach yourself how to eat healthy foods that are good for your body. Research "clean eating." Try to make slow but gradual changes in the foods you eat - try to cut out processed foods, for example, cheetohs, cereals, foods with a lot of sugar, high fructose corn syrup, etc. Think of it like this...if you pick up a food item and a caveman wouldn't recognize it, don't eat it. 

So, what does this all mean? In turn, this means eat natural foods as much as possible. Lean protein (chicken, turkey) lots of fruits and veggies. Drink a LOT of water. Think you already drank enough? Drink more. Drink even when you're not thirsty. Don't eat BIG meals at long intervals...cut your portion sizes and eat small meals every 2-4 hours.

Protein is imperative to fat loss and gaining muscle and is necessary for energy. Make sure that at every meal, you have some form of lean protein. (Lean means low fat.) Here's an example of what I eat every day that has helped me to lose weight. 

Breakfast: 3 egg whites and 1 whole egg on a slice of sprouted whole grain bread 

AM snack: 1 cup of grapes, whole wheat crackers and hummus 

Lunch: sliced turkey, mustard, lettuce and spirited whole grain bread on a sandwich 

Mid afternoon snack: a banana 

Dinner: plain chicken and a sweet potato with broccoli 

I am getting protein, carbs and fat in every meal. This way of eating helped me shed some pounds and keep the weight off for good. This gets my metabolism going because I'm eating small, healthy meals at often intervals.

I don't think you need to go to the extreme with switching up your diet, but try to be aware of what you put into your mouth. You're very young and I think that riding is probably good enough exercise for you if you do it a few times a week (3-5). Like I said - no need to go to the extreme because you're young and should have no trouble dropping the weight.

Remember - fat in foods is good for you. It's the high sugar and high carb content you need to watch out for! (Fried foods, ice cream, candy, the lot)

Good luck!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Leave the grains and the sugar behind. This is so easy, because if you eat eggs ONLY for breakfast, you will have no blood sugar spike, and that will keep you from having cravings in the afternoon.


----------



## kelseyannxo (Jun 25, 2015)

greentree said:


> Leave the grains and the sugar behind. This is so easy, because if you eat eggs ONLY for breakfast, you will have no blood sugar spike, and that will keep you from having cravings in the afternoon.


I agree on the sugar, but she doesn't need to leave grain out. Just limit it, and if she's eating WHOLE grain sprouted breads in the morning, she won't have cravings. Cravings would come with high starch foods, such as white bread, bagels, etc.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Whole grain, sprouted or not, IS a high starch food. 

Sprouting the grain makes NO difference.

It still contains the gliaden protein, which is responsible for clouded thinking and appetite stimulation, and amylopectin A, which sends blood sugar on a spike.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When my father had to lose weight, 15 lbs over a 6'3 frame, he'd just ate smaller portions, maybe 25% less at most. He always ate desserts, loved his apple pie but again, just cut a smaller piece. He ate a full diet, just a little less and within two months he'd lost the weight. He was a great walker often walking 2 mi twice daily and just continued as always. He didn't believe in drastically reducing calories or having restrictions and it worked for him. People are inclined to sabotage their weight loss efforts by wanting results now instead of slow and steady. Gaining weight is a gradual process and so is losing it. No point in restricting the diet to the point of cravings.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Above is all great advice. I always have to remember that *I need to burn more calories than I take in. * That's really the basic issue in most weight gain -- we're eating more than our body needs.

I have found that when I cut out sugar and started exercising more (walking, mat exercises, more horse-training) that I lost a bunch of weight and kept it off for ten years. Now, I'm not getting the exercise, and I've started gaining. I'm upset at myself and have started limiting my portions, cutting out sugar, and walking/exercising at least an hour each day. I know that if I continue, my body has no choice but to start using up the extra calories . . . 
You can do it! Be good to yourself. You'll start feeling so much better both physically and mentally, and it will show!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

It would help to know what you're eating now, and when.

Try writing it down, don't cheat, then look at what you're eating. You'll start to see a pattern of where you are falling down and where you can insert healthier foods.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

for a teen, sometimes just cutting out ALL sodas and fruit juice is enough to make the change. your metabolism is still high at your age, but things like sodas and fruit juices are total "fluff", easy to remove and continue on with your life as is, and you will lose weight.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There is a misconception about fruit being so healthy. It is but just a small amount as the body processes the sugars the same as table sugar. We're often told to "eat your fruits and veggies". No, load up on veggies and have one small piece of fruit daily or two oz of juice. As for meat, our bodies need only 3 ounces every other day with ocean fish once weekly. I raised my two sons like this, neither needed dental work until late teens and only one tiny filling. Both went thro the pimple stage with no pimples and neither was fat. I was listening to medical research that now says that if kids are obese, ie too many fat cells form prior to puberty, they stay with you for life. If they are formed in adulthood it is easier to lose weight.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Cutting out sodas, candy, French fries, potato chips will help a lot. Keeping a food diary will help you see where you may be eating the wrong things. Do you live in a 2-story house or a house with a basement? Trotting your carcass up and down the stairs is good exercise.
One thing you do need to do is go over any changes in diet with the person in your family who buys the groceries! This person can be your biggest ally if they understand how important this is to you. Maybe the whole family would benefit from some small changes. Less chips...more carrots. : )


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Absolutely agree with watching the drinks - loads of 'empty' calories in them
There are some really nice low calorie drinks on the market now so look for them, and use something like Truvia if you do need to sweeten coffee or tea
My DH lost a huge amount of weight just by counting calories - make everything you eat count - so cut out the junk food


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Keeping a food diary helped me to lose 20 lbs. I have a horrid sweet tooth and have never per say given them up but have learned portion control. Stay away from artificial sweeteners and fast food. Do not starve yourself. Remember it is a lifestyle change. Someone else posted stay away from fad diets and that is so true


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Take it from someone who lost quite a bit of weight as a teen (went from 210lbs at 13 and 5'8 to 140lbs at 17 and 5'10-and FIT), it's all about eating in moderation and moving. You probably already have a good idea of what's basically healthy to eat. Pop, desserts, chips, etc. obviously not good, and fruits, vegetables, lean meats, obviously good. As a teen it is really easy to get healthy quick since your body is still growing and changing a lot. So sometimes doing things as easy as cutting out (or really cutting down) on junk food and replacing with fruits/veg is enough to slim down some and feel a lot better. Keeping a food diary for a couple weeks helps a lot too. For me it made me a lot more aware of what I was putting in my body. Like, holy did I really actually eat a bowl of ice cream, a bag of chips, a pop AND a chocolate bar today??

As for exercise, the best place to start when you have no idea is to just get moving. Go for walks, or jogs if you feel ready for it. And listen to your body, if it's hurting don't keep pushing, but keep moving. Simply walking around and doing stuff will help a LOT.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

I agree with the above posters who suggest you need to burn more calories than you take in. If you don't know how many calories you are eating maybe that 's where you could spend some time. Google what is on your expected list of things to eat that day. If you don't know what you're going to eat....make a plan....once you know about how many calories you're planning to consume make it a point to learn how much exercise you'll have to do to burn those calories. Once you figure out how much work it is to burn off those calories you may be less inclined to eat them before you have to burn them off.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

*My Plate*



Kay Armstrong said:


> I agree with the above posters who suggest you need to burn more calories than you take in. If you don't know how many calories you are eating maybe that 's where you could spend some time. Google what is on your expected list of things to eat that day. If you don't know what you're going to eat....make a plan....once you know about how many calories you're planning to consume make it a point to learn how much exercise you'll have to do to burn those calories. Once you figure out how much work it is to burn off those calories you may be less inclined to eat them before you have to burn them off.


Something that a friend of mine used for her weight loss is found on www.livestrong.com
and is called "My Plate." MyPlate Calorie Tracker and Fitness Program | LIVESTRONG.COM
I think it can be an app for your smart phone, too, so is a great way to track everything that goes in your mouth.
Good luck!


----------



## AJH (Jul 18, 2015)

My dad managed to lose 20kg in 2 years just by walking everyday and drinking more water, he would go out and walk for an hour or more, or he would go to the gym and walk on the treadmill for a few hours while watching videos on his iPad


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

AJH said:


> My dad managed to lose 20kg in 2 years just by walking everyday and drinking more water, he would go out and walk for an hour or more, or he would go to the gym and walk on the treadmill for a few hours while watching videos on his iPad


That's great, AJH, and so encouraging to me as I just got a used treadmill from Craigslist (lots of 'em on there!). I've been watching horse-training videos while I'm walking, and it's great! I might not be losing weight, but I'm reviewing and learning a lot of what I need to know. I, also, bought some "trail-walk videos," but they haven't arrived, yet, so I'm hoping those will make it more attractive. I wasn't sure if I'd see any weight loss or not, but your dad's success has encouraged me. Thanks


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

holly you may not lose weight, in fact you may gain as you build muscle but your body will begin to change in a positive way. When at my peak condition which meant weightlifting, training horse, barn chores, laundry on lines, helping hubby work on a trailer, my weight topped out at 163 lbs at 5'9 from 135, yet I was lean and well muscled, and my clothes hung on me. So rather than worry about what the scales tell you, take numerous measurements once weekly instead. They tell the real story.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> holly you may not lose weight, in fact you may gain as you build muscle but your body will begin to change in a positive way. When at my peak condition which meant weightlifting, training horse, barn chores, laundry on lines, helping hubby work on a trailer, my weight topped out at 163 lbs at 5'9 from 135, yet I was lean and well muscled, and my clothes hung on me. So rather than worry about what the scales tell you, take numerous measurements once weekly instead. They tell the real story.


Oh, yeah . . . I forgot. lol Thanks, Saddlebag. Okay, then I won't use the scale, but I WILL look for the flab to disappear. That's what I want to lose the most . . . just the extra blubber  (I hate the way it shakes when I ride. lol ):cowboy:


----------



## kimmielou01 (Feb 1, 2015)

greentree said:


> Leave the grains and the sugar behind. This is so easy, because if you eat eggs ONLY for breakfast, you will have no blood sugar spike, and that will keep you from having cravings in the afternoon.


This is exactly what I try to do.


----------



## sonib82 (Jul 24, 2015)

greentree said:


> Leave the grains and the sugar behind. This is so easy, because if you eat eggs ONLY for breakfast, you will have no blood sugar spike, and that will keep you from having cravings in the afternoon.


Agreed! And if you are eating processed foods, make sure you are looking at labels. There's hidden/added sugar in a LOT of foods. I agree that you need to burn more calories than you take in, but foods that are high in sugar cause blood sugar/insulin spikes that your body responds to differently than if you were eating a high fiber food.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Holly, if you can walk on the treadmill without holding on, grab a couple of food cans, larger than soup cans, to act as small weights and do arm lifts as you walk. Down with a bent elbow and raised to shoulder. Exhale as you lift and inhale as you lower. This will help tone your arms. If balance is an issue do one arm at a time, same breathing pattern.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

As someone who lost 40kg (88lb) and has had no trouble keeping it off, I would like to say that it is easy once you remove 90% of processed foods from your diet. Processed sugar, starch, soy and wheat are killing people. Don't eat these foods on a regular basis, in fact for some people it pays to never eat some of these foods. Eat lots of *fresh grown, in season* leafy greens - an unlimited amount. Eat very small portions of some starchy foods but not every day, foods like pumpkin, yams, sweet potatoes, white rice. Eat lots of healthy plant fats from sources like avocados, coconut, olives, pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds, chia seeds, flax seeds - these lubricate your brain. Your brain needs these oils. Eat moderate amounts of healthy animal protein and fats - yes I said it - animal fat is good for you, it's the lubricant that keeps your body oiled and moving. Eat small amounts of *in season* fruit, one or two pieces a day - not **** that has been chemically ripened and then spent 3 weeks being transported from the other side of the world. No natural product will "keep" for a month.

Learn how to cook with herbs and spices. Spices are the food of the gods. Spices provide us with incredible health benefits, flavor our food and are the all round good stuff. The beauty of spices is that most of them retain a lot of their beneficial properties even when dried. Herbs and spices assist our bodies to heal on a cellular level - never underestimate the power of spice! 

Don't drink fizzy drinks. EVER. There is NO reason to drink fizzy drinks. There is as much point to fizzy drink as there is to cigarettes, in fact I will smoke a cigarette before I will have a coke. The difference being that I will not give a cigarette to a child. Do not drink fizzy drinks and especially do not drink energy drinks! A fizzy drink is a concoction of chemicals - many of them petroleum based chemicals ( where do you think those exciting blue and green colors come from?) - that your body has absolutely no ability to deal with. Even if the bottle says "lite" or "diet" do not drink these drinks! Honestly people, this is not rocket science although it is chemistry.

The truth is I, am finding that people say "oh I want to lose weight, how do I do it?" But what they actually really, really, want is a magic pill that means that they won't have to make any changes within their comfortable, convenient existence. Well guess what? Suck it up, buttercup - you gonna have to change your diet and learn to cook.

I will say it again, losing weight and keeping it off is easy once you eat wholesome, nutritious, natural foods and stop eating fast foods, takeaways, potato chips, sweets, foods made of plastic, over processed nutritionally empty crap. That is the great secret to losing weight. Yep, that old chestnut..... diet and chuck in some exercise.

Did you notice the 90% thing I mentioned earlier? No one is saying that you must never go to your favorite restaurant ever again or no chocolate shall ever pass your lips ever again. Just insert some commonsense here ok? My favorite dietitian and food expert (Dr Libby Weaver) says that it's what you do 90% of the time that matters. I subscribe to that and it works. 

Except for fizzy drinks, I just don't get fizzy drinks. Now, beer.... well I could make a case for beer lol.


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

One thing I'd like to add that helped me is learning to cook (if you don't already). It helped me keep track of what was going into my meal. Seeing those two cups of sugar or whole stick of butter going into something definitely made me less likely to sit there and eat half of the treats. It also helped me to see the proper serving size of a food in front of me. Like, "Three ounces of salmon? Oh, that is the size of this container" etc. If I made something as a treat like mac and cheese, I used about half of the butter on the recipe and used a measuring scoop to dish it out. A "medium bowl" could easily be three servings. Do whatever works best for you, and please keep us updated!


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry, double-posting here.

You could also try to find horse-related exercise if that would be more fun than treadmills for you, assuming you have a horse or are somewhere where you do chores. Fill water by hand if you're using a hose. Hand walk/trot your horse, though I know some horses don't trot well in-hand  . Time yourself doing barn chores, try to break your record every time. If you need to get somewhere, go at a brisk walk or jog (I had a boss who power-walked everywhere for efficiency's sake. I had to jog at times just to keep up with her!). Challenge someone to a race of sweeping the barn aisle. I lost ten pounds the first winter I started working at a stable, I was 131 lbs when I started and 121 by spring. Two years later, I am currently 124 with more muscle and less fat. My school gym class had us measure our fat % once a semester. If you have access to that I've heard it is more accurate than measuring with a scale, since your weight can change just by you drinking water. We also had access to the after-school cardio machines like treadmills for free. Maybe check with your school and see what is available?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

FWIW...muscle weighs approximately 10% more than fat .


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I have not read through everything so forgive me, I am a distributor for ItWorks products and have seen AMAZING results with what we call our Triple Threat. These products compliment A healthy active lifestyle. So if you are already heading in the right direction these products just help you out along the way. From toning, tightening, and firm wraps to detox greens and thermofit which gives energy, fires up your metabolism and promotes increased calorie burning. 

It isn't for everyone, I know but it is worth a look into. I have seen and read some amazing stories on how these products have helped others in their journey to better their health. *I use the wraps/defining gel and will start my greens and hair/skin/nail next month :]. If you'd like more info send me a message and I can fill you in on the products more :]


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Ugh to late to edit, read back over the first post I missed the Early teen part. Unless you speak with your dr we don't recommend these products for those under 18. Not sure how I missed that part but if your dr ok'd say the greens which is simpy Detoxify, alkalize, and promote pH balance within the body
Cutting-edge probiotic support for digestive health
38 herbs and nutrient-rich superfoods
Multiple servings of fruits and vegetables in every scoop
Free radical-fighting antioxidant
Then look into it but definitely seek your Drs permission or advice first.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Since you are an early teen, don't go on a 1200 cal. diet. This is a ridiculously low calorie diet and you need more than that. You are still growing and such a diet will jeopardize bone growth.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

There is some great advice here but I will add my 2 cents.

Cut down the bread. Measure portions of meal. Reduce sugar to as near zero as possible. Cakes, donuts, chocolate etc should be a treat, not morning and afternoon tea (guilty). Majority of intake should be vegetables, and raw is good (cole slaw, salads...)

Plenty of fresh water. Build up to six glasses per day. If you usually only have one you wont do six straight off, and you shouldn't - do it gradually or you can put too much strain on your heart. If you get that gagging feeling, just slow it down a bit.

It is true ripe fruit is high in sugar even if it is natural, so one or two a day and plenty of veges is best.

As Red Gate Farm says - write down your intake.

And increase your exercise. Now I better go and follow my own advice


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Morning .. 8 oz water and protein.(eggs and since you are a teen Milk) 
midday snake A piece of fruit .
Lunch .. dont have any thing greasy , hamburger etc. eat a salad, boiled eggs, cottage cheese chicken . cut out the potato chips. (my weakness then and now) sandwich leave off the mayo or get some low fat or diet mayo. 
Mid afternoon snack.. raw veggy, carrots , celery,broccoli.. fruit apple banana peach pear .. 
Dinner whatever is put on the table. eat conservative, no bread or little amount . 
If you eat less french fries, potatoes, bread , pasta, sodas , and walk 10,000 or more steps per day , go for a walk, then you should lose weight. You can still have chocolate etc , just reduce your intake of sweets and treats to half it is now, and you should drop weight. I do not know what budget you are on for lunch , or what budget is in your home. If your breakfast is cereal, see if you can have something more like bran ,cheerios, oats. not the real sugary cereals .


----------

